# The Miracle of the Top Loading Carrier!



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

'Tis the season for miracles, I know, but two days before Christmas I was really unprepared for the one we got with Sunny. He had to go to the vet to get his rabies shot and my husband and I were dreading it so much considering the last time we had to get him in to have his tooth taken out he literally peed himself he was so scared of it.

About a month ago we went to the pet store and looked at carriers, because we were feeling that the one we had was a bit too small for him since he is a tall cat, and we ended up getting the Nature's Miracle fabric top loading carrier. It was pretty pricey, but we felt it was worth it if it could give the cats a better experience - IF being the operative word.

Well on the 23rd, we put the carrier on top of the breakfast nook table in the kitchen and my husband picked up Sunny in the living room, carried him in to the kitchen, over to the carrier, and lowered him right in. :shock: He never let out so much as a squawk and didn't resist one iota. It was the easiest thing ever. My husband and I looked at each other in shock. Of course, we might never get that lucky again, but at least he didn't have to be wrangled into it that one time, and we do have hopes for the future that it might still be easier than the other type even if it's not _that_ amazingly easy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Good show Heather!
Winning ANYTHING with a cat is cause for Celebration!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas! Truly a great gift and the season of miracles! Hope the new year is a pleasant as this experience Heather!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Great!! I have been debating getting a different carrier too..


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That's so gorgeous!


----------

